# Seth Andrews - The Copycats: How Christianity Steals The Best Ideas



## atlashunter (Dec 14, 2014)

Look this one up on youtube if you get a chance. Entertaining talk about the various ways christians have ripped off secular culture.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 14, 2014)

atlashunter said:


> ... the various ways christians have ripped off secular culture.



What if they have?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> What if they have?


Agreed. Lots of our customs morphed out of others customs.
BUT if you then claim your custom or story is the right one or accurate one or the one true one well.......


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I was discussing the reason why Christmas was in DEcember with some folks the other day.  It's an interesting topic, given how Christianity holds the holiday in such high regard.  The specific date is likely a Roman effort to blend cultures.  Either way, the meaning is to the individual anyway, and the date is irrelevant.

But, I did once watch a video where a guy built a very strong case that Jesus was, in fact, born on December 25th   Some folks just wanna believe that.  I see no harm.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I was discussing the reason why Christmas was in DEcember with some folks the other day.  It's an interesting topic, given how Christianity holds the holiday in such high regard.  The specific date is likely a Roman effort to blend cultures.  Either way, the meaning is to the individual anyway, and the date is irrelevant.
> 
> But, I did once watch a video where a guy built a very strong case that Jesus was, in fact, born on December 25th   Some folks just wanna believe that.  I see no harm.





> Either way, the meaning is to the individual anyway, and the date is irrelevant.


I would agree.
Please tell that to my Christian friends on Facebook who bombard the wall with complaints of how atheists are trying to ruin "their" holiday.


----------



## Israel (Dec 15, 2014)

What can be ruined will be ruined.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Israel said:


> What can be ruined will be ruined.


Pretty much how I see it. Cant understand how what somebody else thinks about Christmas would ruin what Christmas means to you. I get a mental picture of a Christian family sitting around the tree throwing their hands up in disgust saying "those darn Atheists have just ruined our Christmas".


----------



## Israel (Dec 15, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Pretty much how I see it. Cant understand how what somebody else thinks about Christmas would ruin what Christmas means to you. I get a mental picture of a Christian family sitting around the tree throwing their hands up in disgust saying "those darn Atheists have just ruined our Christmas".


Jesus ruined mine. Thankfully, so.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I was discussing the reason why Christmas was in DEcember with some folks the other day.  It's an interesting topic, given how Christianity holds the holiday in such high regard.  The specific date is likely a Roman effort to blend cultures.  Either way, the meaning is to the individual anyway, and the date is irrelevant.
> 
> But, I did once watch a video where a guy built a very strong case that Jesus was, in fact, born on December 25th   Some folks just wanna believe that.  I see no harm.



About this, no harm.  About talking donkeys, probably no harm. About martyrdom, some harm.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a kick out of the band Stryper. Had a step brother who thought they were the coolest. Hahaha

Just goes to show religion evolves with the culture to stay relevant and propagate itself. Was also interesting the amounts of money involved.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2014)

atlashunter said:


> I got a kick out of the band Stryper. Had a step brother who thought they were the coolest. Hahaha
> 
> Just goes to show religion evolves with the culture to stay relevant and propagate itself. Was also interesting the amounts of money involved.



I could seriously get on a soap box about the Christian music scene.   I have difficulty hearing the contemporary "for profit" hymns sung in church.......it is a real struggle for me.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 16, 2014)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------

